# War schonmal jemand auf der hardangervidda zum Forellenfischen??



## Daniel1986 (24. Juni 2005)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr mal auf die hardangervidda zum Forellenfischen fahren.
War dort schonmal jemand? Auf was muss ich achten? Wie fahre ich von Egersund am besten. Wo kann ich mein Auto eine Woche oder 10 Tage abstellen??
Welches Gerät soll ich mitnehmen?
Welche Köder??


----------

